# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*[/align]

[align=center]Monday, March 2, 2009[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Have you seen *momof2buns*â house guest?[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]*DeniseJP* wanted to bring home a friend from the Telethon she and Mercy worked! [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]It seems that Bunway Airlines has a new flight through part of Indiana.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]What adorable littlebabies!![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Love or Lacking? *Lindiwe* is wondering about these little ones![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Spankypod* is having trouble with her bonded babies. Can you help?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Boz* has an interesting question about eye color.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*RexyRex* is a bit excited cause Alaska is featured in the Caption Contest this week! [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]What did you have for dinner? *MyLOVEABLES* would like to know.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Can you give *bat42072* some help with homeschooling?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Snow, Snow, Go away? Or are you ready for the next round? Play725 expects over a foot of the white stuff! [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]TODAYâS RO STAR:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Elf Mommy*[/align]
*First name: Minda* 

*Age Range/Age: 37 (but I prefer 29 )* 

*Special other: Bret* 

*Children? 2, My daughter is Lilyen8 on the boards, and my son is brother of Elf* 

*Bunnies? Elf, the Palomino! *

*Other Pets? Kirby the Boxer!* 

*Favorite Hobby(s) Drawing and Creating, Reading and Playing with my kids!*


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought I was doing the news today.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

:shock:Were you? I'm sorry! I got lost with all the new reporters!


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 2, 2009)

You were the one who said I could do it LOL!! It's grand though


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 2, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue was featured on The Daily Bunny today!!
http://www.dailybunny.com/daily_bunny_d8/2009/03/the-sweet-sounds-of-snacktime.html


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> You were the one who said I could do it LOL!! It's grand though



I know, I just got 3 new reporters and I've had a lot going on, so I forgot that I'd told you to take Mondays for now. Go ahead with it next week - I'll remember LOL! 

anic:


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You were the one who said I could do it LOL!! It's grand though
> ...


Really don't worry. I'll be sure to pm you next week in advance to remind you lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

DEAL! LOL!

I have to work extra this week, my horses are getting trimmed, my one horse is going to a friends' farm to be ridden, my trailer is stuck in the mud, I have stuff to do for my niece's shower, stuff for son's college stuff..... I'm a little distracted!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol! Great news! Elfmommy really deserves RO star after the auction!


----------

